# Choctawhatchee Bay Flounder?



## Kozman (Jan 11, 2008)

Well, I've gigged over in y'all neck of the woods (Pickens) during the winter run. But I've never really gigged over here in my neck of the woods. 

The first week of April, I am taking a week off and staying at a place in Destin, with the hopes of getting out and doing a bunch of fishing.

Generally speaking, where, bisides "the water", should I be looking for Spring Flounder in Chocta Bay? Bayou's? North Shore? South Shore? ICWW? The Pass?

And if you want to be a little more specific, I'd take that as well. But remember, this will be spring time so they should be back in the bay right?

Tim


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

Last year was pretty bad in Choc. Bay. I would definately pay attention to reports from the east pass area. They will start to be caught there and then will move into the bay. The waters still pretty cold, so april could end up being a good time around Destin. If they have moved in then start near crab island and work towards Ft. Walton, or East. Especially around the pachy grass areas. Hope this helps, after last year I could use some help of my own.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm over here in Walton County part of the woods and would love to get any feedback from you and advise. It's just my wife and myself so we are not out to set any records on numbers of them, but I would like to have the first time we go be successful. I just about have my rig ready to go, and hope I haven't made any mistakes. I should be ready mid-March, is that too early? I'm from Pensacola Beach and we used to in the early 80's, walk at night in the gulf and we would have more doormats than we could eat in no time!


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

If you have a beach pass you can actually launch your boat off the beach over by the Red Bar. Unless its changed recently. I've never really tried it in the Gulf, but on a calm night I would love to give it a go. Definately need 4x4 to launch there though. If I go I'll make a post, but probably won't be for a little while.


----------

